# how to tell the sex of a frog?



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2009)

any ideas on how to tell if a frog is female or male?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 10, 2009)

the female will lay eggs.....


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2009)

sorry ill rephrase, if i only wanted to buy female frogs how would i tell what sex they are?


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 10, 2009)

Check out this site for some sexing pics Xenopus Care - Sexing Frogs 

And the following was taken from Amphibian Care >> Amphibian and Reptile Information >> Frequently Asked Questions:

Figuring out what sex a frog is can be difficult. Generally, male frogs call while females do not. Male frogs also are usually smaller and more angular or streamlined in appearance, unlike females which are often larger and more robust. During the breeding season, males of many species will develop what are called nuptial pads on the inner part of their limbs or digits. These look like darkened or rough areas, often brown or black in color, and are used to help the male frog grasp the female during the mating embrace called amplexus. There are many exceptions to the three ways of sexing frogs mentioned above. Not all male frogs call, in some species only females call, and in other species males are larger than females. For this reason it’s usually best to identify what species the frog in question is, and then research that particular type of frog either by looking it up in books or by searching online. 

Hope this helps


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2009)

yea it does thanks heaps!


----------



## jinin (Dec 10, 2009)

Croaking(Only Males Croak)
Size(Females larger than males)
Cloaca(Females Cloaca's are very noticeable compared to a males which is not)
Nuptials(Sexing by a black dot on the feet, males only have the black dot)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 10, 2009)

jinin said:


> Croaking(Only Males Croak)
> Size(Females larger than males)
> Cloaca(Females Cloaca's are very noticeable compared to a males which is not)
> Nuptials(Sexing by a black dot on the feet, males only have the black dot)


Females dont croak completely but they do make a "partial croak"
They will often do this as juveniles when a another frog jumps on them to let them know that they are not ready to mate
If ur referring to juvenile frogs it will almost impossible to tell as the males wont have developed nuptials
U can tell males in some species by looking for throat discoloration from croaking as this will be more obvious on the males
But like Brown hair said its different between species


----------



## eipper (Dec 13, 2009)

not all species have nupital pads....even then some species have nupitals that are only there for parts of the year.
females of some species (Litoria lorica and L. nannotis come to mind) have spiny pads that resemble nuptials for aids in getting around their microhabitats

Cheers,
Scott


----------

